# Worm gear p/n



## griff (Mar 1, 2014)

*worm gear p/n*

I have a MTD 10/22 Mod 315-611d118 and i would like to replace the worm gear in the auger transmission. I am looking for the correct p/n for the replacement, so far i have come up with 917-0528a and 91704861 but am not sure if these are correct? Your help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's what I found over on partstree.com. (others may have additional comment and part source suggestions)










https://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=mtd&mn=315-611D118+%281995%29&dn=02529000008

Appears to be #3 in the schematic. It's not cheap, but the cheapest on the list. 

Best of luck.


----------



## griff (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I was hoping to purchase the gear only ,because every thing else in the transmission looks fine. I'm just not sure the p/n I listed above are the correct ones for my machine.

Thanks.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It did not appear that they break it down that far. 

The gears are listed, just not crossed referenced with that model. Sorry that I could not help any further. 

https://www.partstree.com/parts/?pn=+917-0528a

https://www.partstree.com/parts/?pn=91704861

Hopefully, someone else can jump in here, and make that connection.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

This link and a few others I viewed, indicate that 917-04861 is the direct replacement for 917-0528A.

917-04861 Genuine MTD Worm Gear


----------



## griff (Mar 1, 2014)

Thats how i understand it also, but i am trying to determine if this is the correct gear for my machine.

Thanks.


----------



## griff (Mar 1, 2014)

FYI , I purchased p/n 91704861 and it works fine. P/N 917-0528a and 91704861 are the same except 91704861 costs alot less.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for posting an update griff. Other people searching this thread will benefit from the information.


----------

